# Compact Digital Cameras Confused???



## RROSSI (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Guys and Gals


I want to buy a compact Digital camera this weekend for sporting events and car racing when a DSLR is just not practical due to its size.

I need it to be able to take at least 10 FPS and a movie with sound feature seems like a good feature? 

I have been reserching them for a few days now and Im at the point were I so confused its not funny!

I have a budget of $500ish AUD (The Less I spend the Better) and really only want it for the occasion where I cant be F'd taking my DSLR, Im chasing a best bang for your buck solution? Or do I just put my self in the hands of a sales person and hope for the best? Im in 
Australia BTW if it helps.

RR


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Im no expert, and Im not sure if the price is in your range but the Panasonic TZ series always seem to get good reviews from users.


----------



## corsaauto (Jun 2, 2009)

+1 for the Lumix range


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Agree, TZ7/8/10 are all good options. Unsure of what they cost in your area though.

TZ7 for example, is £180 here.


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Another for the TZ10.

Its the best superzoom compact on the market. :thumb:


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I love my TZ8 i replaced a earlier Lumix , great cameras imo , heard the TZ10 battery life isnt great hence going for the TZ8


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I bought the TZ10 today but not had a go with it yet.


----------



## RROSSI (Apr 10, 2010)

Well I've been looking into a Sony hxv5 it can shoot up to 10fps and has a few nifty features but I will take a look at the panasonic unit before I commit to one.

RR


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

10fps seems very fast? My Nikon D5000 does • 4 fps
• 63 / 11 frames (Fine JPEG / raw)
Im not quite sure what the 11 figure means as i thought it was 4fps.

Heres a review of the TZ10 an a quote from it regarding the fps...

http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/panasonic_lumix_dmc_tz10_review/

Quote
The Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ10 has a disappointingly slow Burst mode which enables you to take 2.3 frames per second at the highest JPEG image quality, up to a maximum of 5 images in Standard mode and just 3 images in Fine mode.

One stand out feature on the TZ10 over my 7 is the inclusion of P, A, S, M which gives more control ala DSLR. So you can now control Aperture and Shutter Speed etc.


----------



## RROSSI (Apr 10, 2010)

Well I ended up ordering the following from Digital Camera World a site here in Aus:

1 Sony Cyber-shot DSC-HX5V Digital Camera - 10.2 Megapixel $488.00
1 Generic Rechargeable Li-Ion Battery for Sony $44.00 
1 SanDisk Extreme 8gb Secure Digital High Capacity (SDHC) 
Memmory Card - 30mb/s Edition SDSDExt-8GB30 $82.00 
1 Lowepro Spectrum 10 Camera Bag LowSpectrum10 $19.00 

All price AUD

So the total including Delivery was $652.00 AUD, not bad considering the best price I could get here in Perth was $577.00 AUD and that was just the Camera, and being an AUS unit there is full warranty and a recipt so I cant go wrong, only bad thing is I have to wait 3-5 days, knowing my luck it will come next Monday 

But thanks for all your help guys appreciate it.

I cant wait to start snapping!! lol 

RR


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I've got a DSLR and a Lumix TZ-7. 

In my honest opinion I'll think you'd regret taking your compact to a motorsport event, when you've go DSLR. Don't get me wrong the current compacts are very good, but they're not even in he same league as a DSLR when it comes to taking pictures of fast moving objects.

Even with a DSLR and a good lens you'll still get the odd out of focus shot, which you'll wish was pin sharp. With a compact a reckon you'll be lucky to get 1 in 50 that's a pin sharp keeper.

I get frustrated try to take pictures off our dog with the compact, and always grab the DSLR in the end.

Personally I'd put the money towards a lens for the DSLR.


----------



## RROSSI (Apr 10, 2010)

wookey said:


> I've got a DSLR and a Lumix TZ-7.
> 
> In my honest opinion I'll think you'd regret taking your compact to a motorsport event, when you've go DSLR. Don't get me wrong the current compacts are very good, but they're not even in he same league as a DSLR when it comes to taking pictures of fast moving objects.
> 
> ...


I hear ya bud but its more for the wife as she has been nagging me for a compact for a while, will see how we go, just some times its just not practical taking a DSLR, I mean in November we have Mark Webber doing 3 lapps at out at our Track in Perth in the RED BULL F1 and it will be packed, no chance of taking a DSLR there. lol

RR


----------

